# 80 pound well spent



## mac1012 (29 Apr 2013)

this little baby belt and disk sander I wouldn't be without and for 80 notes its a steal, the belts are cheap dosent take up a lot of space and comes in very usefull.i had the same belt and disk on for three months and still going strong.

I have it connected up to my record dust extractor which gets rid of all the dust (pretty much)

The frame in the photo are for a craft lady I know , we have a little arrangement (not that kind) where I make her blanks and she decorates them , the frames are shop bought and they had some ugly birds at each side of the heart so I removed the with the hegner and I use the sander to finish any bumps.

she pays me by buying me machines through her business , last one was the triton router and then I do work for her to cover the cost :lol: 

mark


----------



## bassethound (29 Apr 2013)

Very nice handy tool, nice price as well :lol: 

Ted...


----------



## martinka (29 Apr 2013)

What speed is the grindstone, Mark? I could do with a thinner belt sander, I have one with a 4" belt, and a slowish stone wouldn't go amiss too.


----------



## Geoffrey (29 Apr 2013)

Martin its not a grindstone its a disk sander i have the same machine it does look like one .

Geoff


----------



## martinka (30 Apr 2013)

I thought it was an aluminium oxide wheel.  Cheers.

Martin.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (30 Apr 2013)

Hi Mark sounds that you have a great arrangement. there,I only wish that I was a lot younger and to have found this website many years ago.I had not realized there were places like this to pick up information on a hobby that I adore.I like you new machines and I am sure that you will have satisfaction that you work has paid for them,well done.

Bryan


----------



## ChrisR (30 Apr 2013)

I will second your comments Mark, I also have one of these little sanders, it is probably one of my most used bits of kit, apart from my scroll saw.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## zodiac (1 May 2013)

Looks good, what is the make/model ?


----------



## ChrisR (1 May 2013)

zodiac":4b4jam30 said:


> Looks good, what is the make/model ?




Go to Axminster Tools, site.
Sander AW130BD2.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (2 May 2013)

Thanks for the link, Chris, I think I'll have one of those when the coffers are full again. 

I have the Machine Mart version of the AWEBDS46 with 4" belt and 6" disc. The first one I got, the motor burnt out after two days. The belt snapped on the second one a few days later. They gave me a spare belt with the third and I've never needed it in ten years, and there's been lots of metal removed with it in that time.

Martin.


----------



## boysie39 (13 May 2013)

Mark ,would you please check your PMs yhank you.


----------



## martinka (13 May 2013)

There was one of those 1" belt sanders at the Harrogate model engineering exhibition on Friday for £52. It's a pity I didn't have enough cash with me. Well, I did when I got there, but I squandered it on some HSS lathe tools and a magnetic dial gauge base. 

Martin.


----------



## redmoorphil (1 Jun 2013)

Can somebody tell me if this Axy model has an induction motor?
I have been looking at the fox tools version which does and also has a 3 year guarantee so I thought it was a bit of a billy bargain. http://www.midlandstoolsupplies.co.uk/f ... isc-sander
I already have a 12 inch axy disk sander which doesn't get any use so I thought it was time to sell it on and buy something more suitable for scrollsaw work.


----------



## ChrisR (1 Jun 2013)

Hi.

Yes it does have an induction motor. 
A very handy little machine.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## redmoorphil (1 Jun 2013)

Thanks Chris will probably go for the axy then.


----------

